# Tracks Ahead



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Many of you may already know some or all of this, so this will be for those who don't, or those who don't know all of it. Anyways, some years ago, PBS did a few year's worth of episodes of a series they called "Tracks Ahead". Each 1/2 hour show had stories about real trains, rail-fanning and model RR'ing. It was a quality production. A lot of the model RR'ing was HO, of course. But some of it was S as well. A lot of those episodes are now on YouTube. Here is a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgqJxNJNFtc&

There is a free tool available to download anything you want - including Tracks Ahead - from YouTube. It is safe to use and gives a true download, not just a screen capture. The files are in mp4 format. A variety of media players will handle them. If your's doesn't then you could either download a plug-in for it or download one that does. I personally prefer WinAmp to play my 10,000 selections of mp3 music files in my database, so I downloaded the WinAmp plug-in for mp4 files and it works superbly. Here is a link to that free YouTube downloader tool:

http://download.cnet.com/YouTube-Downloader/3000-2071_4-10647340.html

Even in mp4 format, the files take up about 1/2 meg each. I plan on blowing up the files and burning them onto DVD's which I can then use in my DVD player. You could do that or simply burn the mp4 files onto DVD's and watch them with your favorite media player on your laptop. Or, you could just watch them on YouTube once or twice and bookmark them for later. 

Anyways, I thought there might be some interest on this forum about this.

Regards,

Timboy, An S-Gauge Enthusiast


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Totally coolio, Timboy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I know what I am watching for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Tim for the link. The tracks ahead episodes are quite interesting.:thumbsup:


----------

